# DECA - HR20-100 Troubleshooting



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

I've had a nightmare of an install that I won't go into all the details here. After the fourth night of the local techs giving up and leaving with an inoperable system I decided to start troubleshooting the situation myself.

I have a SWiM16 with 6 DVRs, a receiver, and the broadband deca. I've been able to get everything working except for one HR20 and the broadband deca. I got 3 of the dvrs working because the techs had the deca in the wrong input. The wanted to re-wire the house because they couldn't figure out the issue. No decent troubleshooting skills were demonstrated, but I digress....

The HR20-100 is hooked up with a 2 way splitter, with the DC pass connected to the DECA and the other output to the band stop filter. When the DECA is in input 2 and the band stop is in input 1, all the deca green lights are lit, but the dvr can't find any satellites. If I flip the inputs, with the DECA in input 2, the HR20 can see all the satellites, the DVR works, but there isn't power to the DECA. ANy suggestions on what to try next?

My internet connection is a standard deca with a PI. While the rest of the DECAs in the house can see each other, they don't appear to see this one. All the green lights are on. I can't ping from my PC to any of the DVRs. The DVRs are all set up with static IPs from when they were connected directly to the ethernet switch. I'm not even sure where to start troubleshooting this issue.

I"ve exceeded DirecTv's capability of troubleshooting these issues. The frustrating part is that the techs are clearly stumped, but the appear like they aren't allowed to call DirecTv for additional support and advice. I've had the manager of the contracting company and the local supervisor from Directv out. They've all just given up and left at the end of the night. Frustrating.........

thanks in advance for any troubleshooting tips and direction.

bob


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Check the orientation of the BSF.

Remove the BSF it should work without it, mine will.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

EDIT: Missed a line reading, it is still early for me.

Not sure about the internet link, but maybe you can convince them to swap the HR20


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you review this link?

Shows diagrams for preferred HR20-100 hookup's.


----------

